# If you have an idea to help the state



## dodo (19 Jul 2007)

If you think you have a good idea to help the state do you just tell your local TD and then follow up at a later date.


----------



## Vanilla (19 Jul 2007)

Ah no, tell us here on AAM, get your idea dissected and criticised, or ( unlikely but possible) acclaimed, then it gets picked up as a news story by some hack looking for their next article, then some hapless backbencher will try to raise it in the dail from where it will never see the light of day again.


----------



## Purple (19 Jul 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ah no, tell us here on AAM, get your idea dissected and criticised, or ( unlikely but possible) acclaimed, then it gets picked up as a news story by some hack looking for their next article, then some hapless backbencher will try to raise it in the dail from where it will never see the light of day again.



It's good to see this cruel world has not made you cynical Vanilla.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

dodo said:


> If you think you have a good idea to help the state do you just tell your local TD and then follow up at a later date.


Why not run for election with it?


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jul 2007)

Bit of a wait?


----------



## Vanilla (19 Jul 2007)

Or alternatively use it as the basis of a Ph.D thesis. Once the thesis is near finished, and especially if it involves sex of any kind ( quite how this would help the state is another matter) ( and note sex is not always necessary but it does help so if you could get it in there somehow...) send a 3 line explanation to Richard and Judy, TV AM and the ilk. You will shortly thereafter become famous for five minutes and can feel free to write self-help or guidance books on the subject.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Jul 2007)

Vanilla said:


> and note sex is not always necessary but it does help so if you could get it in there somehow


 

Come again ?


----------



## Vanilla (19 Jul 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Come again ?


 
LOL.


----------



## dodo (19 Jul 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Ah no, tell us here on AAM, get your idea dissected and criticised, or ( unlikely but possible) acclaimed, then it gets picked up as a news story by some hack looking for their next article, then some hapless backbencher will try to raise it in the dail from where it will never see the light of day again.


Disect all you like , I see alot of young teenagers from around 13-17 yrs of age causing problems in the local area ie breaking glass at bus shelters,drinking beer then interfering with eldery people in the area that sort of thing,  These teenagers come from normal backgrounds for the most.They get caught by police brought home stay good for a while then stray again peer pressure and all that. Anti social behaviour seems to be getting worse, what can you do with a naughty 14 yr old.  I really do believe at this age you should be responsible for your actions. So to drive the point home if a teenager is found to have broken rules set by the state then I think they should have their passport put on hold for a year, ie they would not be allowed travel outside the Country for a year,If I knew this could happen to me as a teenager I would think long and hard about been naughty and what issues it could cause for a family holiday. It would mean parents would really want to know where their children are at all times.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

I reckon that your suggestion could be unconstitutional unless you convict the individual and incarcerate them or otherwise circumscribe their liberty?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jul 2007)

What happens if they don't hold a passport?


----------



## Gordanus (19 Jul 2007)

What's wrong with providing facilities for them such as youth clubs? Surely more productive


----------



## BillK (19 Jul 2007)

Surely if they are that bad you'd want them out of the country as much as possible?


----------



## Jaid79 (19 Jul 2007)

BillK said:


> Surely if they are that bad you'd want them out of the country as much as possible?


 
Nice slant BillK, I guess that would fall under the heading "dissected" 

Seriously. kids have very little to do in the new Ireland of today. In the new towns and developments it seems there is very little attention paid the value of a football pitch or the like.

I lived germany for a couple of years and the facilites they have in even the smallest of towns would amazed you.(well it amazed me, because I came from Ireland)


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Seriously. kids have very little to do in the new Ireland of today. In the new towns and developments it seems there is very little attention paid the value of a football pitch or the like.


"Areas of green land" as _Stan Staunton _called them?


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2007)

So that's the good idea?
Vanilla; get stuck in.


----------



## Ham Slicer (20 Jul 2007)

Good idea Dodo and something I've discussed with friends before.  As previously mentioned not sure if it would be constitutional.  Maybe we could stamp their passports with an ASBO logo of some sort and they could be refused entry at the other end.

I'd also make criminals pay for their own incarceration even if it's just taking 20% of their dole money when they get out.


----------



## Carpenter (20 Jul 2007)

I know I digress but I really don't get this "there's not much/ a lot less things for young people to do now"; is that really the case?  Or is it more that we think children must be entertained?  There are probably more opportunities for young people now in terms of sports, hobbies, personal development, the arts etc than ever existed 20 or 30 years ago.  Young people are more savvy now and have far greater opportunities to explore their own interests and discover themselves, thanks in large part to the internet (when used responsively).  Another huge change is the availability of summer and casual employment; young people can and do earn their own money now.


----------



## Jaid79 (20 Jul 2007)

Ham Slicer said:


> I'd also make criminals pay for their own incarceration even if it's just taking 20% of their dole money when they get out.


 
You would hope that the criminals(at least some of them)would be some what reformed after their incareration, not be going straight on the dole.

I think they should work, like the chain gangs in the US that would go some way to paying their debt to Ireland and the cost of the crimes and incareration.


----------



## Sherman (20 Jul 2007)

Carpenter said:


> I know I digress but I really don't get this "there's not much/ a lot less things for young people to do now"; is that really the case? Or is it more that we think children must be entertained? There are probably more opportunities for young people now in terms of sports, hobbies, personal development, the arts etc than ever existed 20 or 30 years ago. Young people are more savvy now and have far greater opportunities to explore their own interests and discover themselves, thanks in large part to the internet (when used responsively). Another huge change is the availability of summer and casual employment; young people can and do earn their own money now.


 
Exactly. When I was young, there was less to do. Difference was, if I didn't have a good reason to be out at night, I wasn't allowed out. End of story.


----------



## dodo (20 Jul 2007)

sueellen said:


> What happens if they don't hold a passport?


If they dont hold a passport which would be a low % then when they do apply for a passport then their ban comes into effect straight away, s to the  the freedom of travel act , nothing is written in stone, I am just fed up seen smashed up bus shelters ,bikes with their wheels buckle from some idiot jumping on it for some reason that goes beyone my kind of thinking. It was just an idea,  been whipped with a hose pipe is another but can't see a TD running with that,


----------



## Gordanus (22 Jul 2007)

I remember being extremely bored as a teenager.  We used to go on walks around when we got fed up hanging around each others houses.  We did sport in school, but there was nothing outside of school or in the holidays.  We had no money, and nothing to do.  We used to do things like rob orchards and then do stupid things with the apples.  But that only kept us entertaining for a few nights a year.   We used to be so jealous of friends who lived in areas where thay had youth clubs. If we ever clubbed together enough money we'd hang around the offlicence trying to persuade adult to buy us something.  Half the time we were cold and miserable and had run out of ways to entertain ourselves.


----------



## bullbars (25 Jul 2007)

My idea to try and persuade prisoners from reoffending is to introduce chain gangs and labour for inmates. How many areas do you know in need of a huge clean up? Plenty of labour in cells that are already costing us money so why not make them work for it. cleaning ditches,parklands & removing burnt out cars more than likely resulting from their antics! 

Probably never happen though, infringes on their human rights or whatever.......


----------

